# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Breeding Azureus

## Lisa

Hey all,

I've bred other frog species before, but never darts and this seems to be a whole other category so i need some pro tips.
I have a male azureus that has been calling for a month or so now, and I am wondering what I can do to encourage breeding. 
Where does this species lay eggs? are they one of the darts that use the cocohuts? or do they lay on leaves. 

I currently have four of them (2.2.0) in a 40g tank, Planted thickly with a variety of live plants, including broms. I keep the humidity about 80%, and mist them twice a day. One of the females appears to be gravid, but again I am not sure as I haven't bred darts before. I have a few small petre type dishes with a cm of water and various covers that they love going into, but not sure if they will lay eggs there.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Paul

Azureus will lay eggs in petri dishes under coco huts. You do not need to add any water to the dishes, I can't be sure but they may actively avoid dishes with water in them. 

The males will be ready to breed before the females, keep a close eye on them. Once the females are ready to breed they will becoome aggressive to other females in the tank. We had 4 in a 40b tank and ended up having to seperate them due to bullying that was going on. 

You can leave the eggs in the tank or pull them and care for them yourself. If you leave them in the tank you will want to pull the tads when they hatch out. If you pull the eggs then you can do a simple setup with a plastic shoe box, lined with damp paper towls (use distilled water), place the petri dish on the paper towels and add enough tadpole tea to the dish so it just touches the sides of the gel mass. Heat the tub so the internal heat is around 78F.

Tadpole tea is made by either boiling indian almond leafs in distilled water or you can use Blackwater extract and follow the instruction on the bottole to mix it with Distilled water.

Paul

----------

